
The 7-Keynote MBA: How to Save 2 Years and $100,000 - stomato
http://www.jonathanfields.com/the-7-keynote-mba/
======
stomato
I'm not sure which is the Jim Valvano talk they had linked to, but here are a
few:

Cutting Down The Nets:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uezVYG4ba1E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uezVYG4ba1E)

You + Motivation = Success:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5yWJ1_wv5E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5yWJ1_wv5E)

1993 ESPY Speech:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuoVM9nm42E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuoVM9nm42E)

------
stomato
The TEDxCMU talk mentioned as #8 in the comments by the OP is "Turning Fear
Into Fuel":

[http://tedxtalks.ted.com/video/TEDxCMU-Jonathan-Fields-
Turni...](http://tedxtalks.ted.com/video/TEDxCMU-Jonathan-Fields-Turning)

------
Dowwie
More like $150,000..

I enjoy Jonathan's "The Good Life Project" podcast. He consistently talks with
interesting people about provocative ideas.

